# SURREY | University District | 38 fl | U/C



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

University District is a new condo and townhouse development 
by BlueSky Properties
currently in preconstruction at 13425 104 Avenue, Surrey. The development is scheduled for completion in 2023. Sales for available units range in price from $359,900 to over $859,900. University District has a total of 753 units. Sizes range from 436 to 1608 square feet. 

























https://www.buzzbuzzhome.com/ca/university-district2


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_9204 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9205 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9207 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9208 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9211 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9213 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9214 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9215 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Second crane is up


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

part 1


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

part 1


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

my pic


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_6334 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Unit 2706 13615 Fraser Highway Surrey-25 by ONIKON Creative, on Flickr


----------

